# Propane Smoker v. Charcoal Smoker



## grubburg

I am well aware of the pros and cons of both from doing a few searches and reading up.  The only thing i'm curious about is _flavor _only.  Is the flavor different?  If so, please describe.  How noticable is it?


----------



## jirodriguez

Ever grill on charcoal and gas both? It's the same differance.

There is just that unique flavor you only get from charcoal - I personally prefer it.


----------



## grubburg

yeah, with no wood present, the gas/charcoal difference is noticable.  I was wondering if the wood aroma drowns out the gas/charcoal difference.


----------



## fwismoker

flavor difference goes...

Wood/charcoal- the most flavor

propane/wood chunks and chips less flavor

electric with wood chips  the least flavor

Rubs and brines will give flavor no matter what process you cook with but the gases from the combustion of wood give you the most complex good flavors. Propane combustion will give flavors as well just not as much.   

It all has to do with what is used for the combustion process.


----------



## grubburg

thanks for teh response.  you think if you were given two pieces of meat (charcoal smoker vs. propane smoker) you could tell the difference?


----------



## grubburg

lastly, what do the professional/competition level people use?


----------



## so ms smoker

Try it both ways and smoke the way YOU like. If you like it then it is good. However, in most competitions, propane is not allowed. Charcoal or wood only.

   Mike


----------



## damon555

Ask yourself if you'd rather use an oven that adds smoke or a grill that adds smoke. I started out with a gas burner because it was all I could afford. I scraped the money together for a Weber Smokey mountain and I'll never go back to a propane unit. There really is no comparison. Although a propane smoker turns out a fine product charcoal creates a flavor that gas never could.

But get whatever you want. Most home made BBQ is better than anything that you can get at a commercial joint.


----------



## rickypro

grubburg said:


> thanks for teh response.  you think if you were given two pieces of meat (charcoal smoker vs. propane smoker) you could tell the difference?


I have done two briskets the past month.  My first two briskets ever.  I have a lower end offset smoker that I have never smoked anything on until yesterday.  I purchased a wide body GOSM last year and have done all my smoking on that thus far.  The brisket on the GOSM was great!  Nice flavor and very juicy. BUT after cooking this most recent brisket on my offset, I will not do another one on my GOSM unless I have to.  There was a very noticeable increase in flavor in the most recent wood cooked brisket.  Now it was much more work but boy was it worth it!  This is not to say the GOSM is bad.  It is great too!  But I did notice a difference. 

My goal now is to save my pennies and try to get a higher end stick burner that will hold the heat and not be quite as much work as my current offset!


----------



## fwismoker

There are many charcoal challenged people around...truly sad because they don't know what they're missing.  I would never trade taste for convenience.


----------



## mhchops

I have a Smoke Hollow gas smoker i use quite often and a home built ofset smoker they are both great but ive done some tweaking to my gasser and personally think the q xoming off either is equally good (i i know there will be sone disagreement her) but ill tell you that my gas unit makes some of the best bbq i've eaten but its all up to your preference in which one you want. I have both for whatever i feel like that day if i want it easy or if i feel like tending a fire all day

Mhchops


----------



## tcaptain

I'll chime in on the side of "there's very little difference"

I'm only talking about smoker though...side by side grilling, that's another story :)

I have a charcoal smoker (ECB) and a propane smoker (Masterbuilt).   I just did my first pork butt in the gasser, I did a chicken a couple of weeks ago in it too.

I've done both in the ECB a lot (using lump charcoal) and the flavor I get outside of the rub is all wood.   

The gasser is easier to handle, by far (although it has its quirks that I need to suss out).   I know a lot of people are old school and I've run into the vehement "propane ain't bbq" crowd and basically it comes down to this for me:

- Side by side, there's very little difference in what *I* cook.

- Not interested in competing

- I respect the skills needed to manage the fire, but what interests me about BBQing is the final result.  The ends justify the means.

- I've got a toddler to take care of and a loving wife who is supportive of my hobby...up to a point.  I can't stay out babying a charcoal smoker for 12 hours during a weekend and not have an unhappy family (although come dinner time I'm usually forgiven hehe).

That means, I want as close to a 'set it and forget it' solution.   Which means propane for me, unless I want to put in a lot more cash into a cooker than I can afford.


----------



## bbqbrett

FWIsmoker said:


> flavor difference goes...
> 
> Wood/charcoal- the most flavor
> 
> propane/wood chunks and chips less flavor
> 
> electric with wood chips  the least flavor
> 
> Rubs and brines will give flavor no matter what process you cook with but the gases from the combustion of wood give you the most complex good flavors. Propane combustion will give flavors as well just not as much.
> 
> It all has to do with what is used for the combustion process.


That would be my view on it.  I have gotten the best results with a combo of wood and charcoal.

I have bbq'd for friends with wood and charcoal and had really good results.  I q'd at another friends house on his propane grill with a smoker box with wood chips for a group of friends.  A few of the people that had the stuff done on my cooker could tell the difference.  A couple could not.  They all thought it was good in both cases however and there were not any leftovers.


----------



## bama bbq

For me there's something about the taste of food on a live charcoal/wood fire.  I gave my gasser to my son after I didn't even cook hot dogs on it anymore.


----------



## fwismoker

Bama BBQ said:


> For me there's something about the taste of food on a live charcoal/wood fire.  I gave my gasser to my son after I didn't even cook hot dogs on it anymore.


I almost feel sorry for the people that go gas...especially the electric folks because the are missing out on so much.  I am a recovering gasser so i can say this..lol


----------



## kathrynn

FWIsmoker said:


> Bama BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me there's something about the taste of food on a live charcoal/wood fire.  I gave my gasser to my son after I didn't even cook hot dogs on it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I almost feel sorry for the people that go gas...especially the electric folks because the are missing out on so much.  I am a recovering gasser so i can say this..lol
Click to expand...

And I take offense at that comment FWIsmoker!  I like my gasser....and I like my charcoal one....and I like my electric.  They all have their place. 

Kat


----------



## phidelt1736

I agree with the combustion comment to an extent.  I have all three and from my experience charcoal is just another wood.  What I mean by that is if I put hickory chunks in my electric it tastes different then charcoal, if I put a chunk of charcoal in the electric people have a real hard time tasting the difference between that and something cooked on actual charcoal.  The lack of a ring is what gives it away but even in the electric charcoal will develop a slight ring.  Charcoal just has a unique flavor that a lot of us grew up on etc so we prefer it.  But I think the use of charcoal in any of the three can bring that flavor into the meat just like any other flavor wood.  As with anything in life YMMV.


----------



## fwismoker

KathrynN said:


> And I take offense at that comment FWIsmoker!  I like my gasser....and I like my charcoal one....and I like my electric.  They all have their place.
> 
> Kat


LOL, nothing personal Kat...You are correct that they all have a purpose.  Electric is geared towards convenience, low temps and will allow you to do jerkey, sausage etc...

Gas (which i have in a grill and a smoker) give you some better flavor because of the gas combustion component and also have the convenience factor.   I'll still use my gas offset for somethings just not as a primary smoker because it doesn't come close on the taste compared to all wood. 

Kat iirc you just use your new Weber for grilling and not smoking correct?  Get a smokenator for it sometime or  at minimum try some smoking on it by partitioning one sliver of it off with bricks or brick pavers and smoke some chicken thighs or something on the cool side, then sear it over the hot side.... it won't compare on taste to that of your gasser.


----------



## s2k9k

KathrynN said:


> And I take offense at that comment FWIsmoker!  I like my gasser....and I like my charcoal one....and I like my electric.  They all have their place.
> 
> Kat



I agree! I think there have been a couple of offensive comments on this thread.


----------



## sqwib

I'm not touching this one.


----------



## kathrynn

So MS Smoker said:


> Try it both ways and smoke the way YOU like. If you like it then it is good. However, in most competitions, propane is not allowed. Charcoal or wood only.
> 
> Mike


KCBS 2013 Rules for Comps now allow Pellets too. http://www.kcbs.us/pdf/2013_rules.pdf

Kat


----------



## fwismoker




----------



## tjohnson

Different Strokes For Different Folks!

Personally, I don't like the taste of charcoal, and neither do my wife or kids.  Since they are who I mainly cook for, I gotta side with them.

I've been at comps, where the same team cooked briskets and ribs side x side on charcoal smokers and pellet grills/smokers.  The food that came from the pellet grill/smoker went to the judges.  It was a wood flavor vs. a charcoal flavor.  Very distinct difference in flavor.

Charcoal selection will play a part in flavor of the finished product.  Charcoal can be made from a variety of woods, including hickory and mesquite.  Not sure what trees they use for the imported charcoal.

2 of my neighbors have BGE's.  They prefer the food off their BGE's and We prefer the food off my pellet grill/smoker.  At the neighborhood party, nobody complained about any of the meet, cuz it was "FREE"!!!

So, if you dig your charcoal smoker.....Use It

If you dig your gas smoker....Use It

If you dig electric smoker....Use It

If you dig your pellet smoker.....Use It

It's All Good My Friend!

TJ


----------



## smokinhusker

I saw the title and thought it might be a good one to post to the Forum FB or Twitter, until I read the 2 comments from FWIsmoke. 

LOL Sqwib!


SQWIB said:


> I'm not touching this one.


Kudos Todd! Great response


TJohnson said:


> Different Strokes For Different Folks!
> 
> Personally, I don't like the taste of charcoal, and neither do my wife or kids.  Since they are who I mainly cook for, I gotta side with them.
> 
> I've been at comps, where the same team cooked briskets and ribs side x side on charcoal smokers and pellet grills/smokers.  The food that came from the pellet grill/smoker went to the judges.  It was a wood flavor vs. a charcoal flavor.  Very distinct difference in flavor.
> 
> Charcoal selection will play a part in flavor of the finished product.  Charcoal can be made from a variety of woods, including hickory and mesquite.  Not sure what trees they use for the imported charcoal.
> 
> 2 of my neighbors have BGE's.  They prefer the food off their BGE's and We prefer the food off my pellet grill/smoker.  At the neighborhood party, nobody complained about any of the meet, cuz it was "FREE"!!!
> 
> So, if you dig your charcoal smoker.....Use It
> 
> If you dig your gas smoker....Use It
> 
> If you dig electric smoker....Use It
> 
> If you dig your pellet smoker.....Use It
> 
> It's All Good My Friend!
> 
> TJ


----------



## s2k9k

Very well said Todd!!!

Thanks Alesia!!! If comments like that keep up I will just start editing/deleting them. We don't need that here at SMF!


----------



## smokinhusker

S2K9K said:


> Very well said Todd!!!
> 
> Thanks Alesia!!! If comments like that keep up I will just start editing/deleting them. We don't need that here at SMF!


Oh you are quite welcome Dave. If I had posted it to FB or Twitter, I can only imagine the firestorm I would have to deal with and I'm not going to because someone is over opinionated and bordering on offensive. 

Hey Kat, Thanks for the KCBS rules


----------



## daveomak

FWIsmoker said:


> There are many charcoal challenged people around...truly sad because they don't know what they're missing.  I would never trade taste for convenience.


Personally, each person has to decide what best fits her/his needs and time constraints....

FWI, I think your above statement is rude and condescending...   

Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj

Having had and used ALL the different fuels mentioned except a pellet pooper, I have no problem making Great Q on any of them. The only reason being....IT'S THE PIT MASTER NOT THE PIT!!!...I have made a career of coaxing big flavor, often out of very few ingredients. I would put my ability and my MES40 up against any Charcoal or Gasser as they are different not any better...JJ


----------



## s2k9k

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Having had and used ALL the different fuels mentioned except a pellet pooper, I have no problem making Great Q on any of them. The only reason being....IT'S THE PIT MASTER NOT THE PIT!!!...I have made a career of coaxing big flavor, often out of very few ingredients.* I would put my ability and my MES40 up against any Charcoal or Gasser* as they are different not any better...JJ



I wouldn't want to go up against you with any smoker!:77:


----------



## smokinhusker

S2K9K said:


> Chef JimmyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having had and used ALL the different fuels mentioned except a pellet pooper, I have no problem making Great Q on any of them. The only reason being....IT'S THE PIT MASTER NOT THE PIT!!!...I have made a career of coaxing big flavor, often out of very few ingredients.* I would put my ability and my MES40 up against any Charcoal or Gasser* as they are different not any better...JJ
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want to go up against you with any smoker!
Click to expand...

Great answer JJ and I'm with Dave...lol 

I have a gas/charcoal grill, an MES 40 and a newly built gas smoker with a side fire box for charcoal or wood. Living here in the mountains of Colorado, weather dictates a lot on which smoker I use as well as how much time I have and most importantly how often I want to smoke...we have ongoing burn restrictions (continuous most years during the summer and fall)meaning NO Charcoal or Wood and if I had only a charcoal or wood smoker, then I wouldn't be smoking anything at all for a very long time.


----------



## fwismoker

So you all in Colorado get burn bans from using grills??  Wow,  I have never heard of such a thing...that stinks!

..and I wouldn't want to go up against JJ and his seasoning magic against anything i would cook on!   LOL


----------



## smokinhusker

Oh yes we have burn bans that include not only open burning, but campfires, cigarette smoking, charcoal and wood fired grills, smokers, and if you cut firewood, atvs, motorcycles etc that don't have spark arrestors on them, then you can't use or ride those either. Lots of wildfires last year with it being so dry (Waldo Canyon which burned between where I live and Colorado Springs and destroyed 347 homes and took 2 lives). We've been having burn restrictions already this year since Mid January.


----------

